# Can you explain the points?



## ribwizzard (Sep 26, 2012)

Been trying to fiqure that out.  Thanks


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 27, 2012)

I believe you can give someone points by clicking on the "thumbs up" icon at the bottom of each post.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 27, 2012)

Rep system is just like points . If you look in the bottom of someones post box next to quote, multi, and reply you will see a thumbs up. If you click on that it will give you a box that you can type something to a person about their post that you are giving them points on.

Joe

I'll take a thumbs up......


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 27, 2012)

They are both correct if you find a post you find useful or that you like you can give that person points kind of like an "atta boy". When you click the little thumbs up sign at the bottom of their post it will also allow you to make a comment to them as well. Many of the comments will be like "thanks for the info" , "great info" , "looks great" or whatever you want to say.

All members start out with 10 points.

It's a good way to tell people you really liked something they posted and why


----------

